# This angered me so much



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

i felt the need to share it.
honestly, this is rediculous. there is about three inches of swimming space for that poor fish.










i know bettas can live in relatively small areas, mine lives in a one gallon fish bowl and it is quite content, but thats just MEAN.


----------



## ErinBBC (Apr 23, 2008)

That is cruel...it's amazing what people will do to these poor fish. Someone on this forum got their fish because they went to a wedding where the fish were used as centerpieces...I don't know what they did with all the other fish.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

i tottaly agree. one day i was just serching google for random pic and came across these :evil: 
http://www.petsmart.com/graphics/product_images/pPETS-3763471dt.jpg

http://www.ohgizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/fish_in_space.jpg

here are just a couple examples i found. these are just wrong and are made to make bettas look like a peice of art.


----------



## Aequilo (Jul 1, 2008)

That's awful. Have you seen the iPonds, where the fish can't move around AT ALL because it's about 3 square inches large and the depth is _possibly_ half an inch? D: It's bad. It's wrong. Fish are animals too, even if they _aren't_ cuddly.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

ive seen all of those products and they still shock me :evil:. lets not get me started on the iponds


----------



## aquathena (Jun 2, 2007)

That is awful! I can't believe a product like that is on the market! 

I hate to think of the betta fish that suffer in that... _thing_


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, there's some light at the end of the tunnel. I googled the iPond and the entire first page of hits were articles describing the cruelty of the device. 

I think there are much worse things in the aquarium fish trade than things like the iPond. Only a complete idiot would buy an iPond thinking that it's actually providing a suitable environment for their fish. Much scarier, I think, are things like the betta-in-a-vase kits that I've seen for sale. They claim that the plant provides food and oxygen for the betta. People watch stuff like Animal Planet all the time, so I could easily understand someone who doesn't know much about bettas believing that a symbiotic relationship like that is actually possible. The same goes for 1-gallon bowls that people think their bettas thrive in because they come from "tiny puddles."


----------



## ErinBBC (Apr 23, 2008)

Bettas are fish just like any other and the general rule for all fish is one gallon of water per inch of fish as a MINIMUM. So, for a 2 - 3 inch fish you need at least a 2.5 or 3 gallon aquarium. Same goes for temperature and filtration - a pet store owner wouldn't sell you any other type of fish and tell you they don't need the right temps and a filter. I don't get why people think betta fish are exempt from general fish care rules! 

There's a small family owned pet store near me and I'm going to write them a letter that includes the Betta Care and FAQ written by Cody and updated by BettaBaby. I know they'll probably just throw it away but at least I can say I tried.


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

centerpieces?? thats upsetting since thats like 80 fish without care D=


the only reason i got a one gallon bowl for mine was cos when i bought it it was like 3/4 of an inch, so i figured any bigger then that would be totally unnessacery. currently, its an inch, so the bowl is still suitable.


----------



## ErinBBC (Apr 23, 2008)

Until your fish gets bigger TMZ then it will probably be fine in a one gallon as long as you have one of those mini-heaters from Hydor and maybe a small filter to keep ammonia from building up in such a small space - that's another problem with small tanks/bowls is that it's hard to find heaters and filters that fit them, and you have to do partial water changes every other day which is a pain.


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah i change the water constantly, but i dont really mind cos it gives me something to do.

i dont have a heater cos my room is always at least 75 degrees. i checked the water temp constantly for like a week and it was always around 80 and the fish is wicked active.

a bigger tank will prolly need the heater and filter though. i'll prolly have to upgrade in a month or so...


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

i just noticed theres a cap on that stupid circle tank...thing
how does any oxygen get in the water?!


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Here's a nice one-
http://www.wrapables.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=A54135


*puke*


----------



## Ashkat (Mar 11, 2008)

OK, that last one? Not only cruel to the fish, but who puts water next to their books?!?

H2O + book = BAD

Seeing as how the purpose of a book end is to hold up books and they often get moved around, the likelihood of those bowls getting sloshed around seems rather high to me.


----------



## ErinBBC (Apr 23, 2008)

I wonder if PETA or any other animal rights activist groups are involved in getting cruel devices like these (especially the iPond) off the market? I know PETA folks can be extreme, but at least they'd get the word out.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

To tell you the truth, I wouldn't mind if PETA kept their noses out of it. PETA is against fiskkeeping in general, not just inhumane fishkeeping practices. PETA aren't an organization that reflects any reasonable moral standpoint; they're an organization that actually believes animals to be of a higher moral worth than human beings. I dislike them, and I think the public in general dislikes them enough that if they were more vocal about these tiny betta containers, people might be inclined to side with the tiny bowl makers and the stores that sell them.

I think a much better approach is for aquarists who know what it takes in order for the fish we keep to thrive to take a stand against the marketing of such crappy devices.

Look at how much groups like the ASPCA and RSPCA have done to prevent the cruel treatment of other pets. Imagine how much could be done if organizations like these had a greater interest in preventing the cruel treatment of aquarium fish.


----------



## ErinBBC (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't know much about PETA, I didn't know they were against keeping fish...it seems weird to me that they'd be against the proper keeping of fish which extends their lifespan and makes life easier for the fish than if they were in the wild fending for themselves.

I agree about the ASPCA, I wonder why they are not involved in the humane treatment of fish? I think they are involved with reptiles and birds.

Next week I will try to contact my local chapter and see if they are involved with fish and if not, why. Maybe they know of a fish-specific organization that we can all support.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Public pressure has pushed some of these off the market. That betta handbag isn't being made anymore. I think the ipond has also been taken out of production.


----------



## Ashkat (Mar 11, 2008)

Betta HANDBAG?!?!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

I can't even find a picture of it. Not shocking, I don't even think the makers want to admit to having THAT idea. God, this is horrible what people come up with!!!


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Given the normal jostling a purse goes through how could the fish not wind up dead in short order? I understand how people can have a low opinion of tropical fish, they're small and cheap but how did bettas attain a reputation as disposable?

And I'm in complete agreement with iamntbatman in regards to PETA.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

Those products are shocking and inhumane! People are led to believe that is how to keep Bettas and so many thousands of them die needlessly..So many are being produced ..it's like they marketing them as "Disposable Fish"..I can't stand it when I hear people say.." They just live in a little bowl...they're so easy to take care of"..so clueless..I hate to see such crulety to animals.. :evil: 

Just for the recor I also agree with iamntbatman regarding PETA.

I don't know why there are no agencys for Fish like the SPCA ....You would think as popular as the hobby is there would be something...I know this , when I got renter's insurance I had to argue with the agent to prove that my Fish are pets and that if I lost them there would be a value equal to and maybe above what their "list of actaul Pets" were valued at...


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

<_<
>_>

let's start an anti-fish-cruelty organization
and kick whoever thought of the betta handbag in the face XD


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

this one's a table lamp...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquabetta-Betta...ssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:102#ebayphotohosting


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Well technically *SPCA organizations are working to prevent the cruel treatment of any animal. I don't see why they shouldn't advocate proper treatment of fish, as well. I actually just sent a lengthy email to the ASPCA outlining my concerns and asking that they work harder to prevent the cruel treatment of aquarium fish, whether it be by lobbying to pass legislation or to educate the public on proper fish care.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

The "mistreatment" of bettas has been going on for years. It's not going to change. You folks would have conniptions if you ever attended a betta "bowl show" where the fish are judged, and are shown in little 4" bowls for the most part. And these shows are attended by those who, supposedly, love bettas. Your feelings on the matter are not going to change a thing.

My advice is to not buy the products if you don't like them. I can guarantee that if a product doesn't sell, the manufacturers will stop making them. Doesn't take a genius to figure that out.


----------



## ErinBBC (Apr 23, 2008)

Well sure maybe one person's opinion won't change a thing, but hundreds of people's opinions can. 

A few years ago my friend got pissed off at people leaving their dogs on tie-outs in unfenced yards while they weren't home after her cat was attacked by a dog who yanked his stake up out of the ground. She started a one woman crusade that caused our county to pass a law that you can't leave your dog on a tie-out in an unfenced yard unsupervised...and she was just one person who got support from a couple hundred other people and made a difference.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

herefishy said:


> My advice is to not buy the products if you don't like them. I can guarantee that if a product doesn't sell, the manufacturers will stop making them. Doesn't take a genius to figure that out.


Unfortunately the betta industry has the problem that it makes it too easy for the uneducated individuals to buy these fish and these gimmicks...for one of us there's got to be like 10 of them. I know the pet industry in general has a problem with that but you don't see chihuahuas being used as centerpieces for a wedding reception...


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

And, unfortunately, your voice and thousands of others wil not be heard over the din of the money making schemes that are devised in the betta industry. When group like the Betta Congress show their fish in 3"-4" bowls, do you think you will matter........NOT!! 

Don't fool yourself into thinking that it will change. The best that we can hope for is to educate fishkeepers, present and future, and improve the situation. It will be a slow, slow process, and we may not see the improvements for years.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I would bet that the vast majority of bettas in this country are sold by chain pet stores to inexperienced hobbyists, not to people looking to breed and show their fish. When I was reading around about the iPond, I looked at a bunch of comments on all sorts of websites. Of course there were knowledgeable fishkeepers out in force, but there were also a large number of people arguing that "bettas come from tiny puddles" and that therefore these tiny containers are completely appropriate. 

Yes, I do believe in market forces. As soon as it becomes common knowledge that a betta needs swimming space and a heater, the demand for these tiny betta tanks will decrease. Take dogs, for example. Everyone knows that a dog can't be kept in a crate their entire lives, and examples where this happens are universally viewed as horrible and cruel. It's a matter of public knowledge. 

The ASPCA site had little information on fish and the information they included was poor. They recommended goldfish as starter fish and had no information about the aquarium cycle. I believe that this is a prime example of a general lack of knowledge about fish care. 

I don't like to think that there's absolutely nothing I can do to change the situation, but I'm not so naive as to think that a couple of concerned aquarists on a forum are going to change the situation entirely, either. Every little bit helps, though. I imagine I'm not the only one sending emails to the ASPCA. I'm definitely not the only one launching complaints towards Petsmart and other big chain pet stores. Even just telling my friends about my tanks and fish spreads information about proper fish care. They may not keep fish themselves, but I bet they know someone who does and now that we've talked about it, there's a chance they'll talk to them about proper fish care as well. Every little bit helps.


----------



## missfish1996 (Mar 5, 2008)

fish in space this is really bad........and it bothers me....... grr.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

okiemavis said:


> Public pressure has pushed some of these off the market. That betta handbag isn't being made anymore. I think the ipond has also been taken out of production.


I remember when the iPond went on the market, and I do believe the uproar that resulted did lead to them being withdrawn from sale.


----------



## porcupine (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah, but it seems like the animal rights activists never really care about fish. it makes me sad.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Animal rights usually focuses on the cute/cuddly animals. Fish are neither.

And PETA dislikes fishkeeping anyways, if any activists did get involve with fish we'd probably be on side of evil in that fight.


----------



## alandrums89 (Jul 23, 2008)

Amphitrite said:


> okiemavis said:
> 
> 
> > Public pressure has pushed some of these off the market. That betta handbag isn't being made anymore. I think the ipond has also been taken out of production.
> ...


yeah well apparently the lfs near me hasent gotten that message they still sell the abominations with their rock pillers and "bamboo" inserts :evil:


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

poor things  as cool as all of those things look, i still cant believe people would put a fish in them... some of them look like they arent suitable for a tiny guppy and you see people putting bettas and larg goldfish in them.


----------



## missfish1996 (Mar 5, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/WALL-HANGING-AQ...2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318#ebayphotohosting


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

It's a bad day to be a goldfish, too (text link)


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Not to try and push my beliefs on anyone... But your all very concerned about bettas being in small bowls (Right on! Go for it, its very wrong) But you believe people should be doing more about these animals rights, but fish are just as disposable to the people who make these things, as baby cows are to anyone who drinks a glass of milk everyday. 

Nothing is going to change until we learn compassion for all animals. I believe a fish has every right to live a nice life, but so do cows, chickens, and pigs, Anything that lives, breathes and feels deserves an equal chance at life. Just because they can't talk, and they aren't that bright, doesn't mean they don't they feel pain and suffer. They value their lives as much as you or me do. 

I probably hate PETA more then any of you. For the fact that people instantly assume I have nothing worth while to say because I don't eat animals so I must be some crazy peta tree hugging hippy. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm a tree hugging hippy, but I hate PETA. The only thing they are good for is spreading the word, but they do it in such uncivilized ways no ones listens to them and just hates them.


----------



## PDXfishy (Jul 15, 2008)

This makes me wonder: doesn't the US have some kind of animal protection agency? I'm sure there is one for cats, dogs, horses etc., why not for fish. As far as I know, fish bowls are entirely banned in some European countries (e.g. in Sweden and Germany). I hope this development will spread in the future.


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

Little-Fizz said:


> Not to try and push my beliefs on anyone... But your all very concerned about bettas being in small bowls (Right on! Go for it, its very wrong) But you believe people should be doing more about these animals rights, but fish are just as disposable to the people who make these things, as baby cows are to anyone who drinks a glass of milk everyday.
> .


is that really a legit comparison? O__o
what happens to baby cows???
i drink like five. cos i'd prolly be dead from starvation if i didnt. milk is one of the three things i can actually digest....


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

tmz said:


> is that really a legit comparison? O__o
> what happens to baby cows???
> i drink like five. cos i'd prolly be dead from starvation if i didnt. milk is one of the three things i can actually digest....


How is that not a legit comparison? Did you think cows were milk machines? 

No, pretty sure cows, just like every other living being including humans, only produce milk when having a baby. Where do 80% of those baby cows go? Veal. Sorry theres no denying it. Drinking milk directly supports the veal industry, thats why I had to give it up. Wait, lol I actually hate milk, I haven't drank it in like 5 years. I used to love it when I was a kid but I just grew out of it. Its nasty. But I did give up cheese, and chocolate because of it.


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

Little-Fizz said:


> How is that not a legit comparison? Did you think cows were milk machines?
> 
> No, pretty sure cows, just like every other living being including humans, only produce milk when having a baby. Where do 80% of those baby cows go? Veal. Sorry theres no denying it. Drinking milk directly supports the veal industry, thats why I had to give it up. Wait, lol I actually hate milk, I haven't drank it in like 5 years. I used to love it when I was a kid but I just grew out of it. Its nasty. But I did give up cheese, and chocolate because of it.


oh wow. not gonnna lie, i never really thought about it. but that does make sense. sucks that i really dont have a choice. i like baby animals =(


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

tmz said:


> oh wow. not gonnna lie, i never really thought about it. but that does make sense. sucks that i really dont have a choice. i like baby animals =(


To be honest I never thought about it like that either. And then one day it hit me and I was like ":shock: What am I doing!!?!?!" I felt really hypocritical, that I wouldn't eat an animals flesh but I had no problem eating its by products that supported inhumane treatment of helpless baby animals. It was a life changing day. And ever since I've never been able to take vegetarians seriously lol.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

> No, pretty sure cows, just like every other living being including humans, only produce milk when having a baby.


Not to disagree with your point. I understand the concept behind being a vegan and all. Just wanted to point out, for anyone now feeling really guilty for drinking milk etc:

I grew up on a farm with mainly dairy cows and lived there for the first 18 years of my life. The cows were milked every day and rarely did any of them have calfs, or had recently had calfs. Cows, as with all mammals, will continue producing milk as long as it is being expressed. So a cow can give birth once, feed its calf, then become a dairy cow and continue producing milk the rest of its life as long as it is being milked. They are still used as milking machines and many will argue this is abusing the cow but I just wanted to point out the calfs are not torn away from their mothers just so we can use their milk.

This is however a bit offtopic, so I'm sorry. I just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Falina said:


> I grew up on a farm with mainly dairy cows and lived there for the first 18 years of my life. The cows were milked every day and rarely did any of them have calfs, or had recently had calfs. Cows, as with all mammals, will continue producing milk as long as it is being expressed. So a cow can give birth once, feed its calf, then become a dairy cow and continue producing milk the rest of its life as long as it is being milked. They are still used as milking machines and many will argue this is abusing the cow but I just wanted to point out the calfs are not torn away from their mothers just so we can use their milk.
> 
> This is however a bit offtopic, so I'm sorry. I just wanted to clear that up.



Yes, while I'm not disagreeing that there are good dairy farms, like the one you grew up on. But for the most part they aren't that nice. Just like there are good farms where chickens, cows and pigs are raised for slaughter. But I guess I'm aimed more towards factory farms. I'm not in it just for animal rights. Its destroying our planet more then cars, and the amount of grain and fresh water we use to raise live stock could feed third world countries. 

BUT! I am disagreeing that the calfs aren't torn away from their mothers to use their milk. If the calfs are to be used for veal, they are taken immediately, and tied down so their meat is tender (I'm sure everyone knows that though) 

But yes off topic, sorry. I'm not trying to brainwash anyone to being vegan. But hopefully making it easier to understand why people wouldn't care about fish too much.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

i love how we start a post about bettas and we end up talking cows. LOL



and just for the record, i'm a little curious, because some of the fishkeepers, even here at the forum, keep their bettas in one gallon bowls/tanks/whatever, and yet they think it's cruel to keep them in some of these other things? like the one hanging on the wall...how is that ANY different from a bowl shaped like a huge martini glass, or any other one gallon bowl? a gallon is a gallon! regardless of the shape of the container.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

girlofgod said:


> a gallon is a gallon! regardless of the shape of the container.


Agreed, although if that oh betta thing is one gallon, not saying it is, but if. I would rather see a betta in a one gallon bowl then that ring. Thats just a death trap. 

But I honestly think a betta shouldn't be kept in anything less then 5 gallons. I don't think anything should be kept in a tank smaller then 5 gallons.


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

Little-Fizz said:


> Agreed, although if that oh betta thing is one gallon, not saying it is, but if. I would rather see a betta in a one gallon bowl then that ring. Thats just a death trap.
> 
> But I honestly think a betta shouldn't be kept in anything less then 5 gallons. I don't think anything should be kept in a tank smaller then 5 gallons.


i think it's liek 1/4 gallon or 1/2....in any case, it shouldnt exist
i've actually seen a lot of these for sale. the fish in space one is TINY. like hand-held sized. i dont think any of them are anywhere near a gallon

eh, my fish are pretty small so i have them in 2.5 gallon tanks. liek my female betta is all of an inch or so. i'd lose her in a 5 gallon XD


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

Little-Fizz said:


> To be honest I never thought about it like that either. And then one day it hit me and I was like ":shock: What am I doing!!?!?!" I felt really hypocritical, that I wouldn't eat an animals flesh but I had no problem eating its by products that supported inhumane treatment of helpless baby animals. It was a life changing day. And ever since I've never been able to take vegetarians seriously lol.


yeah...i cant be vegetarian or vegan. im allergic to pretty much all plant life. and what im not allergic to my stoamch cant handle and i just puke everywhere D=
milk and eggs are liek two of the five things i can eat without a problem XD




"girlofgod" said:


> i love how we start a post about bettas and we end up talking cows. LOL


aint it great? =D[/quote]


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Lol gross, I feel bad for you. Eggs make my tummy hurt


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

The extra problem with the betta death traps and betta coffins is that usually the person is only interested in having them as decoration and therefore gives no thought to the care needed. Sure, they throw it pellets every couple days but never change the water and don't give any heed to the temp it need, and then they wonder why the fins fall off and the betta dies. Then they buy another betta.


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

my betta is in a one gallon and its quite spacey for her :| i lose her time to time shes so small in it. the onlything about one gallons is no real filtration.

and that ring thing is pretty stupid.. it must be so much work for the betta to get air


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine are in 1 gallon containers, also. I take good care of my fish, do regular water changes and feed them a proper diet. I think there are some people who don't take care of their bettas because they can be easily replaced. I had a neighbor that was given one 4 years ago and it died. She got another one and I kept him when she went on vacation. While she was gone, I did research on the internet and ended up getting a betta of my own. I tried to share my new knowledge with my neighbor on how to properly take care of Buddy and her response was, "I'm not gonna fool with him. He's not made of gold, he can easily be replaced. I don"t get attached to fish. He means NOTHING to me". Why in the world did she buy him in the first place? The 3rd time she went on vacation, he ended up being mine permanently. And that was the best thing she could have ever done because Buddy was the most wonderful little pet and had such a great personality. He died this last April and, even tho I have 4 others, I still miss him.


----------



## PDXfishy (Jul 15, 2008)

girlofgod said:


> a gallon is a gallon! regardless of the shape of the container.


Umm...no?  I mean yes in terms of volume, but not in terms of usable space. Would you like to live in a house that is 200 yards long but only 1 yard wide? Of course you're still right. Bowls are not cool either, no question about that.


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> "I'm not gonna fool with him. He's not made of gold, he can easily be replaced. I don"t get attached to fish. He means NOTHING to me".


THATS SAD!!!
i can kinda understand not getting attatched to a fish. but the fact that their living still needs to be acknowledged =(
like i cant get attatched to cats and i HATE them. but if i had to, i'd still take care of it and not just leave it to die


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, it IS sad, especially because my neighbor is supposed to be such an animal lover. She talks about rescuing stray dogs and cats and spaying and neutering them and finding them homes. But she had NO compassion for her fish!


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

wow that doesnt even make sense


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No, it doesn't. What really makes me mad is people who let their fish sit in filthy, dirty water, whether its a big tank or small bowl. I ran into a girl at Petsmart one time and we got to talking about bettas and I asked her how often she fed her fish. She said about 5 or 6 pellets once a week! I asked her how often she changed the water. she said once every 5 or 6 months! Thats horrible!! I didn't ask her if it was in a tank or bowl.


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah at that point it doesnt even matter if its a one gallon bowl or a five gallon tank the poor fish is still having a terrible life either way


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Even tho mine are in gallon containers, I try to give them the best life I can. I don't have the space or money to have them each in their own 5 gallon tank. I keep the water clean, feed them properly and give them lots of love and attention. I think that counts for something. The fish my neighbor gave me was over 4 years old when he died. He lived in a half gallon container. When you take care of them and give them lots of love and attention, I think they respond to that.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

OK, I guess I was kinda generalizing when it comes to the whole betta cube thing, but you gotta admit that the bettas that do get taken care of properly in those things are by far the minority, usually due to lack or research and misguidance (how many of us have known a straight-A student that have at some point kept a betta in those things and not really put a whole lot of thought into care). And generally all of us around here are smart enough to know that the "betta homes" that serve a decorative purpose are usually not a safe and comfortable home for said betta.


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

like they have those 1/4 gallon tanks :| which is basically a cup of water. i dont see how the fish does anything... it cant move?

i kno my tank for my betta is one gallon, but its clean. lots of space. looks like a jungle! and my betta enjoys it!


and... i cry when my favorite fish with personalities die... i have a fish graveyard for them...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I know a girl who had a betta in a vase that held about 16 oz of water. She keeps a cold house and she wondered why her fish died. He was cold and had no room to move around, thats why!


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

tmz said:


> like i cant get attatched to cats and i HATE them.


I was going to say something to thing before, but didn't (Lol obviously). But I was just upstairs, someone had came and rang my door bell and I wanted to see who it was before I opened the door then had to deal with someone :roll: I'm very anti social today... Anyways I see little kids on bikes outside so I decided not to answer it. My little sisters aren't home anyways so it doesn't make a difference. But to avoid being seen as I ran past the door again I stayed upstairs. I walked into my room where my cat was sleeping and as soon as I walked in I accidently woke her up. So she hardly opens her eyes, sees me and instantly starts purring. Then she meows at me and I say HEYYYY and she meows again. So I walk up and started petting her and she instantly sticks her tongue out the tiniest bit and starts drooling. Its the cutest thing EVER. And then she starts rubbing her face on mine and we chill for a bit. Then I decided it was safe to go downstairs. But it made me think of this post and wondered how someone could hate CATS. Like sure I understand having a bad experience with a cat, because I'm not gonna lie, I've met jerk cats before. But come on? To say you hate all cats!?! HOW!!! They are freaking AWESOME! The only thing that sucks is when you walk away from a situation like that and your face is covered in fur...

Dogs don't pur, it sucks.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

TMZ may have said "I HATE cats" but also said in the same sentence that he/she would take care of them and not leave them to *die*. Maybe hate wasn't the right word..... :wink:


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

aunt kymmie said:


> TMZ may have said "I HATE cats" but also said in the same sentence that he/she would take care of them and not leave them to *die*. Maybe hate wasn't the right word..... :wink:


 :? She still said she doesn't like cats... I never thought she would leave a cat for dead, really who would? I just wanted to know why she doesn't like cats? Because I'm a crazy cat ladie who simply can't understand why anyone wouldn't like petting a furry little guy that purs. Lol a lot of people just think cats are evil for some reason.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

Alot of people (me NOT one of them- i love kitties) say they find cats useless. i can see their point. 
If you have a dog you can make it a gaurd dog, teach it to hunt and swim with you. and generally they are more loyal and will give they're life for you. cats wont do that.
I see cats a good pet to have bcuz (especially for if you live by yourself) they are more reliable to be indipentet. they just take less attention to make them happy. and if your looking for a cuddle/ play buddy you got your cat.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Cats are useless?? I have to say I disagree!
I bet rodents wish they were useless....
Also, no one appreciates my fish tank more than my cats...they are mesmerized by it.


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

my cat tried attacking my fish tank :| i think she hurt herself.

i love my cat.. but when she was a kitten she was pure evil..... and then she grew up and is better.

and i love dogs too! (except things like pugs with pushed in noses...)

and my turtle!

and rodents!

and bunnies!

and lizards!

and my FISHIES!

but not birds... ive been attacked before... quite a few times. i dont hate them i jsut dont want them near me :shock:


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

hahaha
i created quite a discussion XD
anywya idunno, somehting about them just pisses me off to no end. they're all silent and the stare at you and i always think they're plotting against me. they just creep me out.

plus im extremely allergic to them and if i touch a cat my hand turns red and feels liek its burning O__o


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

im allergic to cats and dogs but that doesnt stop me! just take come extra extra extra strength clariton and im good to go


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

my allergies are so bad that if i take claritin i might as well be eating candy XD
i take a giant capsule pill thats equal to like four sudafed pills and it has something else in it too and i have totake it twice a day. and i still have reactions to stuff. its kinda rediculous


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

tmz said:


> hahaha
> i created quite a discussion XD
> anywya idunno, somehting about them just pisses me off to no end. they're all silent and the stare at you and i always think they're plotting against me. they just creep me out.
> 
> plus im extremely allergic to them and if i touch a cat my hand turns red and feels liek its burning O__o


That's too bad. I LOVE cats, always have. In fact they were my first favorite animal. They are certainly the easiest to take care of, and are soo cuddly and friendly.

Love my horses, but they are sooooooooo much work! Amazing when they play with you like they do their herdmates though (I know, a little off topic, but I had the best day with my boy Scharm today! He is my soul mate, and so smart!) 

My fish, I love (why else would I be here!) but they are sometimes a cause for headache, especially with my luck :? .

But my cats (all 4 of them), hardly any work, and they will love me unconditionally until the day they die. Really, the best thing for me after a bad day, an aquarium problem, and maybe hmmm...having an *evil* horse flip over backwards on you and fracture your ankle in two places (not Scharm, but my mistake thoroughbred Maddy who finally sold last week  ) is to cuddle up with all the cats that I can find.

You know, I think that mose people who have had a bad experience with cats only know about outdoor cats. All 4 of mine are indoor, and only one wants to go out. We occasionally bring him out on the lawn to play though. They are all rescues as well, and out 2 newest arrivals will not even go outside if you leave a door open right in front of them! Outdoor cats are usually more wild, and where I live, are usually eaten  . Don't anyone who has outdoor cats be offended though, I have met many nice ones, I think this usually happens when their people don't pay enough attention to them. Just too risky where I live for me.

Really, I could go on and on, but I have a little cat on my lap right now who wants some attention :lol: !


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

oh wow you have lots of animals

i like frogs best. tree frogs especially. but my mom wont let me have any cos she hates the crickets you have to feed them XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like most any kind of animal except I'm not too fond of reptiles.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

well...at least we arent discussing cows...LOL :wink:


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

tmz said:


> but my mom wont let me have any cos she hates the crickets you have to feed them XD


Thats because she is a wise woman. I couldn't keep crickets in my house either. 

Whats wrong with talking about cows...?? They are an animal too. And if I lived on a farm I would have pet cows so... Whats the problem with them?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

All things must come to an end and this one is no exception especially as the original topic has long been diverted too far. This thread is done for.8)


----------

